

Ask YC: Do you support OpenID? - szferi

Do you already support or plan to support OpenID relaying party in your application?
======
manvsmachine
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=97625>

------
graemeklass
I am planning to implement some sort of open standard for a social network -
however mine is targeted towards kids so will have to see how OpenID will help
or hinder our protection mechanisms.

------
lucasoman
No, and I don't like the idea of having one point of failure for my entire web
identity.

~~~
bct
You've already got a single point of failure; your email address.

